# So, Which of you breeders here on the forum...



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

I was curious as to which breeders here on the forum implement the "Bio Sensor Puppy Program" with your litters?

I am a believer in the program after seeing puppies/dogs that have been exposed to the program and seeing how well they have done.

It may be a while before I am ready for another dog after losing Hella today. But, I am curious as to who here does the program?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oooooh, what is that???


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I've been doing this before it had a name. Would describe this and people would look like I had grown a third eye or something. 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

just thougth of this.
You can overstimulate the pup also. You have to have a feeling for something , not just follow steps as in a recipe or think that if a bit is good then more is better. 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

could someone explain what this is?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Paul its basically starting all the pups on experiences and socialization with surfaces, various toys, sounds, etc. they use it a lot with pups who are supposed to go into a military working dog program or service dog training. More and more breeders have begun using it to help begin socialization for different surfaces, sights, sounds. . .


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like something all breeders should be doing in one form or another.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

neural stimulation to create pathways in the brain .

In the earliest part of the pups life , within the first 2 to 3 weeks , you can give gentle stimulation which will make the dog more physically competent , able to jump tall buildings ! , when it is older.

So lets say in the first few days you would craddle the newborn pup in your hand.
You would incline the dog somewhat head down , raise to head in different degrees of elevation , rotate dog right to left , slowly . Here you are working on the inner ear centre of balance.
Hold dog and repeat this time with bellly side up. 

Take you finger and gently trace the topline from tip of nose , gentle touch all along the spine , down the tail . 
Take you finger and trace with gentle touch foot , leg, across shoulder , to leg and foot on other side. Do the same for hind limbs.

Cup pup so you apply gentle pressure. Open hand so no pressure . 

Dip paw into slightly different temperatures of water , warm to cold .

Engage olfactory bit of brain by taking a cloth and introducing new scents . At this time dog can't hear, dog can't see, but they can smell , and they can feel temperature, pressure , and "righting reflex" so that they find balance.

The cloth could have been in your armpit, that will give them something to think about, the cloth could have a drop of vinegar, a dop of coffee , just something to stimulate the brain.

You have to have some sensitivity -- like a massage can be good , or irritating . 

When I did it was because the experience in a normal whelping room was totally not natural . I was looking at the experience a pup would have in a den . The depression in the earth would be irregular so pups would roll , would have to be able to right themselves. Temperatures would change, heat held when dam in the den , cool when she left , changes in temperature from sunlit day to cooler evening/night.
Dam would vigorously lick to clean the pups, which would roll around . Dam would come back to the nest with exciting scents of the fields she had been in , or with scent of the rest of the pack members she had recent contact with. In any case the mother would bring home some of the outside world on her . Just more brain stimulation the a sweet pup lying under the heat lamp on an even floor.

I wrote something for dogs in canada magazine in the 1970's on this.

And then they call it bio sensor.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

bio sensor typically is used long before toys. Neural connections are formed in the first 14 days to 21 days -- pre- social , pre eyes open and pre walking around
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

early mild stimulation and changes in environment are controlled stressors to which the body responds to. You are developing an immune response. This is the development of a competent - central nervous system - brain / spinal cord.

You can prepare the digestive system and the acceptance of a wide variety of food, the dog is afterall somewhat of an opportnistic carne-omnivore . Give the mother changes in her diet , which will "flavour" the milk, introduce different compounds .
Now did the military think of that --hmm?
Less "allergies" -- less picky . The digestive system , is essentially a second brain and is the enteric nervous system.
There is a constant chemical communication between brain and gut . 
Animals fed in a calm environment , pleasure and satisfaction of eating are bathed with serotonin. They tend to be good-doers.
Animals fed in a stressful , rushed environment have an exchange of adrenaline , and they tend to have digestive problems and are poor-doers, not evil-doers, poor doers, unthrifty.
Temperamentally sound dogs tend to have no problems in either the central or enteric nervous system.
You can't seem to get away -- everything is connected . No problem exists in isolation. Wholistic. 
OMMM

Carmen (good night)
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

last word
either the whelping pen experience is so boring no challenges or growth potentials are captured -- or well meaning -- too much is going on and it becomes a circus mcgurkus , on mulberry street or any address . (dr suess thanks)

I went to BioSensor Article to see -- don't do it like this. That pup is distressed , not stressed, and there is a difference. You can do all the exercises but you have to have a feel for the animals response. There is no security in the way this dog is handling . You also build a connection to "you" and human and trust . or not . Why the Q tip? The pup should be secure in the cup of your hand, you can use gentle pressure move from paw to shoulder with a light stroke so that the neurons in the brain can make a connection to the limb. Each limb. Gently put pressure on each little toe , makes nail cutting easier !! 
By using your hand you are connecting in electrical ways, and exchange of chemistry . There is a difference if I touch your should with an oven mit or my hand . Babies that are held skin to skin are calmer .

What you are doing for the brain is helping create a map of the dogs outline , 
extemities. He will be more physically competent. 

man.
now to bed.
Carmen


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Carmen, if you keep this up some people are going to realize that its not luck or magic that some people's dogs are so solid...LOL As one poster said...they get tired of these "perfect" dogs!!!HaHa....There's so much more to understanding the breed than Certs, and Titles. Many smart breeders tooday start early neural stim applications. A lot don't understand the correlation to nature as Carmen so aptly described..which is so important in attaining the necessary balances....still its good for the dog if application only is correctly applied.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

For those still wondering what exactly it is, this article is very good.

Breeding Better Dogs

We've done it with all of our litters and continue to do so. Does it really make a difference, especially as they'd be handled and socialized either way? I don't know. But it certainly doesn't hurt. Though as Carmen said it is important to make sure not to overly stress them. The concept of the program is to induce minor stress early on, and small amounts are beneficial. Large amounts can cause all sorts of problems.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

The military bio sensor program is really important if the pup is born and raised in a "sterile" kennel environment, not surrounded by people and lots of different scents and sounds and sensations. If a puppy is handled and stimulated by normal household life, then pretty much the same effects are captured.

Although, as Carmen points out, it can be overdone.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yup, do it with all of my litters.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Genetics, working knowledge, and practices, are all vital to a successful breeder. There are many that possess all three and have a high percent of dogs that are credits to the breed. There are more breeders that only possess one or two of these items, and tend to have more excuses why the dogs didn't turn out.(abuse, bad ownership, was alright when it left me, etc), but breeding is an art and science with a lot of random elements to boot. But possessing those three things decreases the random, imo!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

We also do this with all of our litters as well!!!! and will continue to do so...


----------

